# Wood score or... scrap?



## albin (Apr 23, 2008)

Found a classified ad for free firewood, mix of oak and maple. Called the lady, it's been down for a year and come get it. My son and I do, filled my pickup with it.

Most of it looks like maple to me but I'm not a wood expert, so here I am.

Please let me know what you think.  Sorry, my daughter didn't take any closeups except for the cherry piece (1st pic).

Score or... scrap?

Thanks,

Al

ETA: sorry, had to resize the pics, hope this helps.  Thanks,


----------



## richtee (Apr 23, 2008)

Ummm what pict? Either are good woods...

BTW  Stop into the Roll Call Forum and give us an intro...enquiring minds wanna know...

Your experience, location, smoker type..etc...thank ya kindly!


----------



## walking dude (Apr 23, 2008)

both are good woods dude........you scored..........no matter what.......


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 23, 2008)

Great score, I use cherry and maple for all of my smokes.


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 23, 2008)

If you think its junk so be it.  I'll more than gladly dispose of it for you.  Just joking, keep the wood and cut to length and enjoy the TBS that goes with it.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 23, 2008)

i know you want to know which is which............best bet is lite some up.......get it smodering and sniff.......oak is a heavy smoke........maple a lighter smoke..........


----------



## mossymo (Apr 23, 2008)

WD
What the heck are you sniffing? 
Oak is light. Heavy in weight; basically mild for smoke.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 23, 2008)

every thing i have read mossy, is that oak is a heavy smoke

check this link out........


http://www.eaglequest.com/~bbq/faq2/8.html


----------



## walking dude (Apr 23, 2008)

and again

http://www.kalamazoogourmet.com/woods.php

heck mossy........even jeffs link here says it a heavy smoke

http://www.smoking-meat.com/barbecue-woods.html


----------



## hell fire grill (Apr 23, 2008)

I aint no expert on wood and you folks on the east side have some woods that we dont have out west, so I dont know what hard maple looks like on the bark. 

With that in mind. From what I can see in the pictures the first picture, on the left, looks like pine to me with those 3/8" - 1/2" growth rings. Hard wood dont grow that fast, around here, or crack as much as that wood has in the year its been down, especialy if its been on the ground and uncovered. Also that piece of wood looks water effected, from ground contact, with the bark getting loose and the bleached look on the wood where its laying on the ground in the picture. It looks like some of the pine we have around here to me.

The wood in the second picture on the tail gate, specificly the peice on top and to the left. Looks like cotton wood, but like I said I dont actualy know what hard maple bark looks like so it might be hard maple. The cracks in the end grain make it appear to be a semi-soft decidious type wood to me.

I'm not trying to bust anybodys balls or wreck anyones day but without being able to touch, smell, or see the grain of the wood from 2000 miles away, its difficult to tell exactly what you got. So in my opinion the best thing a person can do is to take a sample of each to a local arborist or someone who trims trees for a living or the local fire wood guy and ask them what they think.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 23, 2008)

Try to post up some closer pics that show the bark i do see cherry and i think maple and possibly oak but can't tell for sure from the pics


----------



## albin (Apr 23, 2008)

This is what I'm trying to find out.  I'll get better pics this afternoon.  

I can't smell, so that won't work.

The big log in the left most pic, the owner said was cherry and that's what it looked like to me.  I only have a two foot piece of it (all he had left).  Plus it's been cut down recently, so it's gonna have to sit for a while.

It's the greenish-barked wood that I don't recognize; oak I can recognize.

I'll take better pics this afternoon.

Thanks,

Al


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 23, 2008)

NIce score.
Andy.


----------

